# Oh my gosh, five year old ratty email



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

so a few weeks ago, at least I think it was several weeks ago im rubbish with days, I had to send an email to the owner of the five year old boy telling them that I could not wait any longer for them to contact me and had to regrettably decline my offer to take him in. Well, I still didn't hear hide nor hair from them or so I thought =-=

turns out that they had tried to contact me but the calls never went though, I never got them. The only reason I found this out is because I was clearing out my spam and seen that I had a reply. I feel so bad! I think they've found him a good home now though, I email them back apologizing profusely and asked how he was. 

Man I just feel terrible about this


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Ah, the Infamous spam folder, lol


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Yep. I asked and they said that they still have him, which i'm glad because they've been together for so long. I really do hope that they get to keep the old man. He deserves to stay in the care of someone who loves him and who he loves


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Whoo! They get to keep him! I'm so glad, I hated that they were having to separate. It's funny how the universe works things out


----------

